# Chia Sẻ Kinh Nghiệm Săn Hàng Giảm Giá



## Hoa tư dẫn (23 Tháng mười 2015)

Chào các chị, nhằm giúp các mẹ, các chị có nhu cầu mua quần áo đặc biệt là hàng giảm giá nhưng không có thời gian hoặc không biết các đợt giảm giá...  Em xin chia sẻ với các chị về kinh nghiệm săn hàng giảm giá của em, thường thì em hay lên trang muachung, hotdeal để mua hàng tuy nhiên là các mặt hàng em không biết chất lượng thế nào nên hầu như ít khi mua được hàng ưng ý. Nhiều cửa hàng có các đợt giảm giá quảng cáo trên fb nhưng e lại không biết nên là bỏ lỡ rất nhiều đợt khuyến mại. Nên cứ đi đến cửa hàng nào là em lại hỏi địa chỉ fb của của hàng đó, khi nào có khuyến mại thì lại nhắn về máy điện thoại cho em ). À mà em cũng hay lên trang web vipcode.vn để xe, giảm giá nhiều lắm đó ợ. có cả giảm giá cho nhà hàng, toàn nhà hàng sang trọng thôi ạ. Thấy có cả giảm cho mỹ phấm skinfood nữa chứ, hàng đảm bảo chất lượng khong như mấu chỗ khác gần hết hạn mới sale đâu ạ


----------



## Nhật Linh (24 Tháng mười 2015)

giống nhau thế :x[DOUBLEPOST=1445658019,1445657258][/DOUBLEPOST]





Hoa tư dẫn đã viết:


> Chào các chị, nhằm giúp các mẹ, các chị có nhu cầu mua quần áo đặc biệt là hàng giảm giá nhưng không có thời gian hoặc không biết các đợt giảm giá...  Em xin chia sẻ với các chị về kinh nghiệm săn hàng giảm giá của em, thường thì em hay lên trang muachung, hotdeal để mua hàng tuy nhiên là các mặt hàng em không biết chất lượng thế nào nên hầu như ít khi mua được hàng ưng ý. Nhiều cửa hàng có các đợt giảm giá quảng cáo trên fb nhưng e lại không biết nên là bỏ lỡ rất nhiều đợt khuyến mại. Nên cứ đi đến cửa hàng nào là em lại hỏi địa chỉ fb của của hàng đó, khi nào có khuyến mại thì lại nhắn về máy điện thoại cho em ). À mà em cũng hay lên trang web vipcode.vn để xe, giảm giá nhiều lắm đó ợ. có cả giảm giá cho nhà hàng, toàn nhà hàng sang trọng thôi ạ. Thấy có cả giảm cho mỹ phấm skinfood nữa chứ, hàng đảm bảo chất lượng khong như mấu chỗ khác gần hết hạn mới sale đâu ạ


Trang vipcode.vn này hình như mới đúng ko bạn Hoa Tư Dẫn


----------



## Nhật Linh (25 Tháng mười 2015)

Sao cái dịch vụ hay thế này mà chẳng thấy các mẹ các chị quan tâm nhỉ


----------



## Hoa tư dẫn (26 Tháng mười 2015)

Nhật Linh đã viết:


> giống nhau thế :x[DOUBLEPOST=1445658019,1445657258][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Trang vipcode.vn này hình như mới đúng ko bạn Hoa Tư Dẫn


[DOUBLEPOST=1445834357]

dúng rooic hị ạ


----------



## Hoa tư dẫn (26 Tháng mười 2015)

Nhật Linh đã viết:


> Sao cái dịch vụ hay thế này mà chẳng thấy các mẹ các chị quan tâm nhỉ





Nhật Linh đã viết:


> Sao cái dịch vụ hay thế này mà chẳng thấy các mẹ các chị quan tâm nhỉ




cái này mới có thôi chị


----------



## 88B106566 (26 Tháng mười 2015)

Hoa tư dẫn đã viết:


> Chào các chị, nhằm giúp các mẹ, các chị có nhu cầu mua quần áo đặc biệt là hàng giảm giá nhưng không có thời gian hoặc không biết các đợt giảm giá...  Em xin chia sẻ với các chị về kinh nghiệm săn hàng giảm giá của em, thường thì em hay lên trang muachung, hotdeal để mua hàng tuy nhiên là các mặt hàng em không biết chất lượng thế nào nên hầu như ít khi mua được hàng ưng ý. Nhiều cửa hàng có các đợt giảm giá quảng cáo trên fb nhưng e lại không biết nên là bỏ lỡ rất nhiều đợt khuyến mại. Nên cứ đi đến cửa hàng nào là em lại hỏi địa chỉ fb của của hàng đó, khi nào có khuyến mại thì lại nhắn về máy điện thoại cho em ). À mà em cũng hay lên trang web vipcode.vn để xe, giảm giá nhiều lắm đó ợ. có cả giảm giá cho nhà hàng, toàn nhà hàng sang trọng thôi ạ. Thấy có cả giảm cho mỹ phấm skinfood nữa chứ, hàng đảm bảo chất lượng khong như mấu chỗ khác gần hết hạn mới sale đâu ạ


đây là cái gì ợ[DOUBLEPOST=1445867998][/DOUBLEPOST]





Nhật Linh đã viết:


> giống nhau thế :x[DOUBLEPOST=1445658019,1445657258][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Trang vipcode.vn này hình như mới đúng ko bạn Hoa Tư Dẫn


cái này làm sao để có[DOUBLEPOST=1445868034][/DOUBLEPOST]





Nhật Linh đã viết:


> Sao cái dịch vụ hay thế này mà chẳng thấy các mẹ các chị quan tâm nhỉ


có ai biết gì đâu mà quan tâm hả mẹ[DOUBLEPOST=1445868092][/DOUBLEPOST]mà có ai biết mua hàng ở đâu không, và mua những sản phẩm gì


----------



## Hoa tư dẫn (26 Tháng mười 2015)

88B106566 đã viết:


> đây là cái gì ợ[DOUBLEPOST=1445867998][/DOUBLEPOST]
> cái này làm sao để có[DOUBLEPOST=1445868034][/DOUBLEPOST]
> có ai biết gì đâu mà quan tâm hả mẹ[DOUBLEPOST=1445868092][/DOUBLEPOST]mà có ai biết mua hàng ở đâu không, và mua những sản phẩm gì



thì như kiểu đặt hàng trên mua chung thôi


----------



## Kang Đờ Rô (26 Tháng mười 2015)

e đã thử vào rồi nhưng thấy nó cứ sao sao ấy c ạ


----------



## Bạch lăng lăng (27 Tháng mười 2015)

Kang Đờ Rô đã viết:


> e đã thử vào rồi nhưng thấy nó cứ sao sao ấy c ạ



sao là sao hả chị? e k hiểu lắm


----------



## ga36 (20 Tháng một 2016)

Thiệt thế hả mẹ nó  thía mà giờ ẻm mới biết kinh nghiệm này đó. Mình là rất thích săn hàng giảm giá lắm đó tiết kiệm đc nhiều chi phí phết nhá.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (4 Tháng hai 2016)

cũng hay đó ha tiết kiệm dc kha khá


----------

